# New pens for our bucks?



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

We are building buck pens for our 3 boys. Right now they are each in large pens with their own ladies, but as we are growing in number we need to do some shifting around. We started building buck pens this weekend and I am not sure if they are large enough, SO says yes, I say mabye. 

The pens are going to be 16' long and 10' wide, does this sound big enough to house my boys. I have 2 Nigerians and 1 Mini-Mancha, they each get their own pen as they do not get along.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone? Any thoughts at all are welcome, I just want to make sure they are not to small before we get to the point that we cannot change the pen size. Also what do you think of bucks living alone?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so they each are getting their own pen? I would think that 10X16 should be fine for one goat -- yah they can be alone as long as they can see the other goats through the fence. You might find that the two nigerians get along once the 3rd buck is taken out of the mix. Two is company three is a crowed.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank You and yes they each get their own pen with about 4 ft between each pen so they can see each other just not fight through the fence. 

As for living with another buck, I tried that with the two nigerians as they use to live together but one has just gotten to aggressive.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how long did you leave them together? was it during rutt season? the bucks tend to get a little more roudy when it is breeding season but settle down during the spring and summer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes , what stacey said......she said it all....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 3 in one pen.....32x52...pygmy, and 2 nigi's....no they don't get along during rut or feeding time but they have plenty of room to stay out of each others way.


----------

